# 24 hour raw milk yogurt in yogurt maker



## msiddiqi (Apr 28, 2005)

How do I do it?







In the NT book it says to keep the temp at 95 degrees, but I'm using a yogurt maker. Can it still be done for 24 hours? I'm really bad at remembering to check temperatures etc so that's why I got a yogurt maker. I've been using pasteurized milk up till now though.


----------



## artisticat (Jul 28, 2004)

I've never used a yogurt maker, but I've heard most are not made to be used for 24 hour yogurt-usually just a 4-8 hour batch. Some ladies have propped open the lid I think. Doing 24 hour yogurt though in a hyogurt maker I think you're still going to have to check the temp


----------



## tayndrewsmama (May 25, 2004)

What kind of yogurt maker do you have?


----------



## msiddiqi (Apr 28, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *artisticat*
I've never used a yogurt maker, but I've heard most are not made to be used for 24 hour yogurt-usually just a 4-8 hour batch. Some ladies have propped open the lid I think. Doing 24 hour yogurt though in a hyogurt maker I think you're still going to have to check the temp









Well lets say I don't use a yogurt maker, the temp needs to be checked repeatedly right? So how do you do that for 24 hours...a mamas gotta sleep


----------



## msiddiqi (Apr 28, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tayndrewsmama*
What kind of yogurt maker do you have?

Salton, I think they only have one right? Well to be sure this one:
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00...lance&n=284507


----------



## tayndrewsmama (May 25, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *msiddiqi*
Salton, I think they only have one right? Well to be sure this one:
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00...lance&n=284507

Okay, that's the same one I have. I have been getting nearly perfect yogurt using that yogurt maker and the NT recipe. I figured out exactly what I have to use and how. Obviously if someone else has another 'list' that works, you can use that too.

1. I measure 1 quart of raw milk into a PC stainless steel double boiler.
2. I heat it to EXACTLY 110 degrees (I use a digital thermometer with an alert on it)
3. I remove the double boiler from the pan and remove two tablespoons of milk and discard.
4. I add one tablespoon of Stoneyfield Whole Milk yogurt and mix with a mini-whisk
5. I pour 2/3 of the milk into a 1 quart mason jar and add in 2 more tablespoons + 2 teaspoons of yogurt and whisk again.
6. I add the rest of the milk from the double boiler and cover tightly and set in the yogurt maker for about eight hours.

If I don't follow this EXACTLY, it doesn't turn out at all.

I know the recipes all say that raw milk yogurt is thin and runny, but I don't have this happen with mine. I think the Stoneyfield Whole Milk yogurt is the key though. Mine yogurt is plenty thick and jiggly.


----------



## msiddiqi (Apr 28, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tayndrewsmama*
Okay, that's the same one I have. I have been getting nearly perfect yogurt using that yogurt maker and the NT recipe. I figured out exactly what I have to use and how. Obviously if someone else has another 'list' that works, you can use that too.

1. I measure 1 quart of raw milk into a PC stainless steel double boiler.
2. I heat it to EXACTLY 110 degrees (I use a digital thermometer with an alert on it)
3. I remove the double boiler from the pan and remove two tablespoons of milk and discard.
4. I add one tablespoon of Stoneyfield Whole Milk yogurt and mix with a mini-whisk
5. I pour 2/3 of the milk into a 1 quart mason jar and add in 2 more tablespoons + 2 teaspoons of yogurt and whisk again.
6. I add the rest of the milk from the double boiler and cover tightly and set in the yogurt maker for about eight hours.

If I don't follow this EXACTLY, it doesn't turn out at all.

I know the recipes all say that raw milk yogurt is thin and runny, but I don't have this happen with mine. I think the Stoneyfield Whole Milk yogurt is the key though. Mine yogurt is plenty thick and jiggly.









WOWEEE...how'd you come up with that one







. The only problem is is that I was trying to use something that didn't have bifidus in it. I think stonyfield does. You think if I use Yogourmet cultures it would work...altho you did say you think stonyfield is the key







BTW what is PC stainless steel? Is that any stainless steel? I have Farberware...don't know if that's ok.


----------



## crunchy_mama (Oct 11, 2004)

I had no problem using a yogurt maker with making the 24 hr yogurt. I am still working on perfecting my raw milk yogurt though.


----------



## msiddiqi (Apr 28, 2005)

Hmmm....I know people don't like heating their milk to 180 but you think it would help if I do that since I'm trying to use the Yogourmet cultures? Unfortunately, the milk is supposed to expire tomorrow so I can't just use it for drinking purposes - no one really drinks straight milk in our house so it'll just get wasted.


----------



## tayndrewsmama (May 25, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *msiddiqi*
WOWEEE...how'd you come up with that one







. The only problem is is that I was trying to use something that didn't have bifidus in it. I think stonyfield does. You think if I use Yogourmet cultures it would work...altho you did say you think stonyfield is the key







BTW what is PC stainless steel? Is that any stainless steel? I have Farberware...don't know if that's ok.

I am sorry, but I don't know about the cultures. I think that whole milk yogurt is more the key than Stoneyfield is though. I used some low fat stoneyfield and it didn't work well. Oh, PC is Pampered Chef. Sorry about that.









For anyone who needs to know, the Salton yogurt maker heats to 100 degrees.


----------



## msiddiqi (Apr 28, 2005)

I tried you're method without the Stonyfield, but I think I must've done something wrong, cuz it's 4 hours later and no jiggle yet. Let's see what happens after the 24 hrs. I did another batch that I did heat to 180 and cool to 110 and that came out good, but it's not really raw milk yogurt anymore huh? What do you guys do when a batch just doesn't turn, can you try again or does it need to be chucked? Or do you use it for something else?


----------



## tayndrewsmama (May 25, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *msiddiqi*
I tried you're method without the Stonyfield, but I think I must've done something wrong, cuz it's 4 hours later and no jiggle yet. Let's see what happens after the 24 hrs. I did another batch that I did heat to 180 and cool to 110 and that came out good, but it's not really raw milk yogurt anymore huh? What do you guys do when a batch just doesn't turn, can you try again or does it need to be chucked? Or do you use it for something else?

You could try using the failed yogurt for kefir. I am not sure though, I haven't done it. You need to let it do 'it's thing' for 8 hours or so. Don't mess with it at all before that. That alone can wreck it.









Oh, you're right, heating it to 180 pretty much ruins the enzymes in it.


----------



## Gale Force (Jun 15, 2003)

A digital thermometer with an alert!









That could change my life!!!!


----------



## tayndrewsmama (May 25, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Gale Force*
A digital thermometer with an alert!









That could change my life!!!!

I LOVE mine. It took me a few years before I broke down and spent the money, and now I just wish I had done it sooner. I got mine from Pampered Chef.


----------



## Slabobbin (Jan 29, 2004)

Ok you guys are scaring me.







My friend told me to use raw milk, put in a tablespoon or two of starter (which is just plain yogurt) and sit it on top of my refrigerator for about three days. What I got looked, smelled and tasted like yogurt. Did I do something wrong?


----------



## tayndrewsmama (May 25, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Slabobbin*
Ok you guys are scaring me.







My friend told me to use raw milk, put in a tablespoon or two of starter (which is just plain yogurt) and sit it on top of my refrigerator for about three days. What I got looked, smelled and tasted like yogurt. Did I do something wrong?

Oh, that's sounds like a good idea! It must be the heat from the top of the fridge that works. Why are we scaring you??







Sorry!!


----------



## Slabobbin (Jan 29, 2004)

Because I thought I was feeding my child moldy icky yogurt or something.







Well actually I knew it wasn't moldy and it looks, smells and tastes like yogurt and she eats it just fine but still...no one mentioned my way so it made me a little nervous.


----------



## bigknitwit (Sep 2, 2004)

I have another similar yogurt problem. I make my yogurt from raw milk, but I do heat it to 180 degrees and then cool to 110. My yogurt always thickens, but it comes out *lumpy*. It has a very soft curd-like texture to it. This happens no matter what I starter I use. How do I get the creamier (non-curd) yogurt? Is that only achieved using pasteurized milk?


----------



## Slabobbin (Jan 29, 2004)

With my method I sometimes get the curds and sometimes I get the smooth. And other times it *looks* smooth but when I stir fruit into it I get the curds. I have NO idea what causes it, lol. My dd seems to like it either way so I don't worry too much about it. Doesn't heating the raw milk kill a lot of the good things in it?


----------



## msiddiqi (Apr 28, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bigknitwit*
I have another similar yogurt problem. I make my yogurt from raw milk, but I do heat it to 180 degrees and then cool to 110. My yogurt always thickens, but it comes out *lumpy*. It has a very soft curd-like texture to it. This happens no matter what I starter I use. How do I get the creamier (non-curd) yogurt? Is that only achieved using pasteurized milk?

Hmmm...that's interesting cuz when I did heat it to 180 it was pretty creamy. I used Yogoumet starter and the Salton Yogurt Maker. I just left it for 24 hours and it was really thick and creamy. Maybe it's ur starter??


----------



## msiddiqi (Apr 28, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tayndrewsmama*
You could try using the failed yogurt for kefir. I am not sure though, I haven't done it. You need to let it do 'it's thing' for 8 hours or so. Don't mess with it at all before that. That alone can wreck it.









Oh, you're right, heating it to 180 pretty much ruins the enzymes in it.

OOOooooo, it worked! Even though I did tamper with it quite a lot in the first few hours. I kept jiggling it to see if it was changing







: But despite my impatience, it seems I have some raw milk yogurt







I wonder what woulda happened if I left it alone...maybe it would have been more creamy. It is more runny then the usual yogurt I make with heated milk, but from my understanding, raw milk yogurt is always a bit more runny right?


----------



## msiddiqi (Apr 28, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Slabobbin*
Ok you guys are scaring me.







My friend told me to use raw milk, put in a tablespoon or two of starter (which is just plain yogurt) and sit it on top of my refrigerator for about three days. What I got looked, smelled and tasted like yogurt. Did I do something wrong?

That sounds interesting...I"ll have to try that next time....do you heat it to 110 and then put the starter in?


----------



## tayndrewsmama (May 25, 2004)

Something I read today said that you begin destroying the 'good' bacteria and enzymes at 118 degrees and have complete destruction at 180 degrees. I have yet to find an explanation for heating it all before putting it into the yogurt maker though. Maybe so there isn't the extra time to heat it in it??


----------



## ~Shanna~ (Nov 17, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *crunchy_mama*
I had no problem using a yogurt maker with making the 24 hr yogurt. I am still working on perfecting my raw milk yogurt though.

I'm hoping to streamline with a yogurt maker, so I have a couple of questions, and you sounded so optimistic!:
So you just let it go for 24 hours, no fuss?
How often do you take temperatures?
What type of yogurt maker do you have?
Do you use the NT recipe?

I'm going to be switching to raw milk in a couple of weeks, I'd love to hear how your "research" is going!


----------



## ~Shanna~ (Nov 17, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Slabobbin*
Ok you guys are scaring me.







My friend told me to use raw milk, put in a tablespoon or two of starter (which is just plain yogurt) and sit it on top of my refrigerator for about three days. What I got looked, smelled and tasted like yogurt. Did I do something wrong?

Can anyone else vouch for this method? I would _love_ to do this, it sounds so easy.....


----------



## Gale Force (Jun 15, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tayndrewsmama*
I have yet to find an explanation for heating it all before putting it into the yogurt maker though.

The reason it's done commercially is to kill all the bacteria and to guarantee a certain product. Louis Pasteur developed the process while making beer (or some such). Some batches turned out bad because there was bacteria contamination and so he pasteurized it first and had better consistency.


----------



## Gale Force (Jun 15, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Shanna4000*
Can anyone else vouch for this method? I would _love_ to do this, it sounds so easy.....

The method would work fine if the top of the frig is warm enough. Ours isn't very warm. It's a newer frig with no cabinetry around it, so it generates less heat and gets a lot of air. I don't think it would work here.

FYI, I use the cooler method. I put warm water in the bottom and add my jars. I put the cooler in a warm spot. In the winter, I change the water once or twice in the 24 hours. In the summer, I try not to get it too hot, which would happen in July in a sunny window for instance.


----------



## Gale Force (Jun 15, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tayndrewsmama*
I LOVE mine. It took me a few years before I broke down and spent the money, and now I just wish I had done it sooner. I got mine from Pampered Chef.


















I just ordered my thermometer. Thanks so much!

I've gotten so burned out on watching the temperature. Ugh. With pasteurized milk, I would heat it all the way and try not to forget about it in the process, and then try to remember to check it as it was cooling. It was always a crisis at some point in the process.

With raw milk the trick was catching it at the right temp. Not as big a deal, but then I'd go over the temp and kick myself AND have to cool it a bit. Ugh.

So this will change my life and my son's health since he is the yogurt fanatic.

I love the idea of turning a botched batch of yogurt into kefir.


----------

